# New Mossberg Rifles.



## addisdad (Dec 14, 2011)

Anyone seen the new Mossberg rifles for 2012? They have a new "MVP .223 predator rifle", The new AR style MMR rifles and a new tactical lever action! These rifles are very interesting..... If anyone has had a chance to handle or shoot these new rifles, I'd like a detailed review! I'm especially interested in the new MMR and the MVP. Both in .223.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Be careful, their last rifle didn't go over to well as it had quality issues.


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

I dont have a whole lot of trust in mosberg quality. I did see the review they had awhile back about thier AR line but do not remember details. I do remember not being impressed. I do not have a fair say because I only know what I have read and heard I do not own any mossberg guns.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

MVP type rifle has my attention. I've seen but not held. Need to.


----------



## addisdad (Dec 14, 2011)

Only mossy I have is a 20 ga. model 500. I hardly do any shotgun shooting, mostly because i never grew up shooting one. i always shot competition small bore and 3d.I do, however, take it out and rid the garden of blackbirds. (well.... not really rid.. i just scare them off because i cant quite seem to hit any of them LOL) Its has great quality, i believe, but I'm starting to wonder if the Mossy rifles are made In-house? Or if they are mfgd elsewhere?


----------



## addisdad (Dec 14, 2011)

I've read some reviews of the MVP shooting about 1.25 In. at 200 yds.. (with the exception of a flyer). not fond of the laminate stock. heavy, and scratches easily.. but it looks pretty







both the MVP and the MMR are roughly 7.5 pounds bare. the forearm tube of the MMR looks kinda like a maglight lol, but I do like the uniqueness!


----------



## addisdad (Dec 14, 2011)

OH! Also guys.. never shot a 5.56.. but is it the same as a .223? can you shoot both rounds thru the same gun??


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

If it's marked 5.56 on the barrel or elsewhere you can shoot both rounds. If it's marked .223 that's the only round recommended that you shoot. Found that out with my R-15. Unless it's a .223 Wylde chamber then you can do both.


----------



## addisdad (Dec 14, 2011)

never knew that! what makes the difference?


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Something about headspace and pressure differences. Not up on the technical jargon.lol


----------



## addisdad (Dec 14, 2011)

Hmmm.. Thats some interesting stuff there.. I'll have to do some research.. thanks bones! lots of help!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice catch Tom. The difference is in the throat area, A 5.56 has a longer throat(or free bore, unrifled section of the barrel) to allow the use of heavier bullets. The military uses heavy for caliber bullets (longer) to retain downrange energy.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Thank you Don. Don't know all the correct terms but try to do my homework most of the time.


----------



## addisdad (Dec 14, 2011)

Sometimes i wonder if you guys know TOO much


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Really....you're still wondering about that....I'd have thought by now we would have made ourselves perfectly transparent. It's possible that we know to much but it's perfectly obvious from your post we don't know how to convey all of it in a clear and concise manner.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Exactly. My dictionary is called "rednek wurd of the day"........


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

bones44 said:


> If it's marked 5.56 on the barrel or elsewhere you can shoot both rounds. If it's marked .223 that's the only round recommended that you shoot. Found that out with my R-15. Unless it's a .223 Wylde chamber then you can do both.


Just a side note on this . If you reload use caution when using military brass and commercial brass. Military brass as thicker walls in SOME instances depending on the manufacturer. It becomes plainly apparent when loading near full cases of mixed brass. These thicker walls and reduced capacity may raise pressures considerably depending on your exact powder bullet combination.
If you are loading a mild load you will likely not encounter a problem but may notice a difference when shooting them in both POI and noise.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Just an update on this model. Outdoor Life has a great review in this month's issue. I'll try to find a link for it.


----------

